# TryingtogetbigDom's 2010 Journal



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

right thought id start a new journal and that  to see how i get on.

started a cycle this week, 800mg test 300mg deca and 30mg dbol a day.

had good chest+bis session yesterday.

legs today.

one thing, i took 30mg dbol with 200mg caffeine a couple hours before my workout, had a banging headache all day. bp was fine, 120/70ish. pulse was up all day at about 80-90 :/

so thinking wehther to split the dbol dose? or try 30mg all in one go again and leave out the caffeine as i think im sensitive to it.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Split the dose Dom.

Good luck, subbed.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Will be following with interest mate; I didnt catch much of your previous journal, what are your current stats?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

6ft1 115kg ish (natural stats) about 15%ish bodyfat.

same stats right now after first cycle, but im much leaner prob circa 11-12%bf. so replaced fat with muscle.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

going to do the 30mg dbol again in one, if i get headaches ill split dose tomorrow. into two 15mg or 3x 10mg


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> 6ft1 115kg ish (natural stats) about 15%ish bodyfat.
> 
> same stats right now after first cycle, but im much leaner prob circa 11-12%bf. so replaced fat with muscle.


Pretty impressive stats there mate! Im 5ft 9 and 110kg but its more wibble than muscle


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

3 x 10mg matey.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> right thought id start a new journal and that  to see how i get on.
> 
> started a cycle this week, 800mg test 300mg deca and 30mg dbol a day.
> 
> ...


Good luck dude 

I just started a week ago too..

Same cycle, diff doses (500 test, 325 deca, 40mg Dbol)

Will be interesting how you get on with the bigger dose of test this time.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are you splitting the dbol at all mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Brandl said:


> 3 x 10mg matey.


ill try that tomorrow.

today im going to do 30mg in one again to see if i get headaches or not


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> are you splitting the dbol at all mate?


Yeah I'm doing 20mg as soon as I wake...then 20mg either 2hours before I train or about 5-6hours after the first lot if a non training day.

My main reason for it is the appetite, seems that the smaller doses don't affect it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff dom. pics??

whats diet looking like? training?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Round 2 mate  nice one man .. i'll be watching


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no update pics until i see my cousin, as he has a decent phone.

diet looks like this:

1 - 2 scoops whey, 100g oats, 1 pint milk and piece of fruit

2- rice, veggies and about 250g of meat (chicken, turkey or tuna)

3- rice, veggies and about 250g of meat (chicken, turkey or tuna)

4- 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop malto, 1 scoop oats and apple or banana

5 - 2 scoops whey, 80g malto, 1 large banana

6 - rice, veggies and about 250g of meat (chicken, turkey or tuna)

7- family meal, usually lots of meat, brocoli, peas, potatos, pasta etc

8 - 1 scoop whey, 1 pint milk, 1 tablespooon EVOO

i add some EVOO to other meals as i see fit.

water about 4L a day.

im trying to eat more (money depending) in each meal, rather than squeeing in extra meals


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

alot of food there mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

training

mon - chest/bis

tues - quads+hams (maybe some calfs)

weds - off

thurs - shoulders traps + tris

fri - back calfs (maybe some bis)

sat+sun - off

lowered volume too.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

good luck with this mate, as for the dbol, ive been using 30mg a day, been taking all at once pre workout, have been getting bad headaches all day, ive switched it to 10mg 3 times a day, headaches have disappeared so maybe try that. also no need for the caffeine IMO.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

also personally would swap meal 8 of whey and pint of milk for 300g cottage cheese...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i cant stomach cottage cheese mate lol.

well i just downed the 30mg dbol in one. if i get headaches again i will change to 3x 10


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i cant stomach cottage cheese mate lol.
> 
> well i just downed the 30mg dbol in one. if i get headaches again i will change to 3x 10


pu$$y :laugh:, me neither mate, especially when my misses says it looks like lumpy thrush discharge!!!

but i mix it with either low fat strawberry yoghurt or a tablespoon honey 

sounds like a sensible approach.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mix it with half scoop of whey .. any flavor you like just not chocolate.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck Dom. I am planning on running an almost identical cycle to this for my 2nd cycle in a few months time, so will be watching with interest. It doesn't say in your original post how long you will be running all the different compounds for? Test longer than Deca I presume?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Good luck Dom. I am planning on running an almost identical cycle to this for my 2nd cycle in a few months time, so will be watching with interest. It doesn't say in your original post how long you will be running all the different compounds for? Test longer than Deca I presume?


hi mate. ill be running the test and deca for 12 or 13 weeks, depends how much i have left in the vials but ill finish them. then ill run test another 3 weeks and taper down


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> pu$$y :laugh:, me neither mate, especially when my misses says it looks like lumpy thrush discharge!!!
> 
> but i mix it with either low fat strawberry yoghurt or a tablespoon honey
> 
> sounds like a sensible approach.


mate i dont wana know how your girl knows that lumpy thrush discharge looks like LOL. lick that **** up:lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> mate i dont wana know how your girl knows that lumpy thrush discharge looks like LOL. lick that **** up:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yummy!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck dominatorsubbed as always mate!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Best of luck. Posting your big lifts to see where you're starting and finishing?

I'm on 750/400 ( kickstarted with prop as I don't mind pins 100mg eod) so will be fun to see how you do. I'm doing minimum 12 weeks to , thinking of stretching it to 20 on the deca.

Anyhow, this is about you, not me so good luck buddy:thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

goodluck dom mate, nice to see plenty of food for a change


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with this one mate, sure you'll get the gains your after this time around. What you thinking of using for pct mate, just out of interest


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

toremifene for pct. and if i need clomid.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> toremifene for pct. and if i need clomid.


You rate it then? was thinking of trying same for my next pct.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Go in your local passport photo machine thingy and get some fuking pictures or something otherwise it'll be another journal of nothingness :lol:

Good lukc though ginger pubes.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well people i trust can see me on facebook  i dont really like putting pics on here tbh as i dont get on with alot of people. but i will put pics up when i can.

another mild headache today, not as bad as yesterday so i think my body is adjusting to dbol. so ill just bang in 30mg at once again tomorrow, if headache is less then all good, otherwise ill split.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Good shizzle. Dbol made me feel pretty shocking tbh mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Loving the name of the Journal Dom.

Subscribed.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

trained legs yesterday.

leg extensions

legpress - up to 400kg for 10 (incline leg press)

squats but had to do hack squats as fooked shoulder somehow - only went to 3.5plates a side

lying ham curl

standing ham curl

some seated calf raise


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> trained legs yesterday.
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> ...


that's 10 plates a side .. nice :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah my pb on this particular machine is 11.5plates a side so 460kg.

its weird on this machine i can stack it up, but if you have ever used hammer strength machines which are horizontal leg presses i can do fook all on it lol


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How's it going Dom? Are you still neckin' all 3 pre workout?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

That's some serious eating there :thumbup1: I could never eat that amount of food TBH.

Hope this cycle gives you the results you want.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers guys.

brandl i changed to 3x 10mg and headaches gone. so its all good. ill run it at 30mg for 2 weeks and i might up to 40mg for a further 2 or 3 weeks if i feel necessary.

weds - rest, did 25mins stationary bike

thurs (today) - back and tris

back

chins

dumbell rows - went up to 60kg db's for 10 reps a side

front pulldowns hammer grip - went up to 110kg on stack

bent over smith rows - went up to 160kg for 8reps (but this is counterweighted so more like 140kg

deadlifts - went up to 160kg x6

then couple front pulldowns v-bar

tris

pushdowns - went up to 148kg stack x10

cg smith press - went up to 120kg (counterweighted so duno)

then couple sets rope pulldowns and couple sets reverse single arm pushdowns

was good workout. tomorrow shoulders calfs and prob one movement for biceps. then sat and sun off.

ate an extra meal today for the fook of it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sorry - did I read that right? Lower volume?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

how did i miss this journal lol didnt know it was going yet


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

good luck dom will follow with intrest mate keep banging those cals in.

grow, grow, GROW


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

try knocking the caffine on the head mate if yor getting headaches


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I'm sorry - did I read that right? Lower volume?


I did a double take when I read that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its much lower than i was doing before yeah. much less dropsets, supersets and blah blah etc.

im not going to do superlow powerlifter volume though as you dont grow on that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes you bloody well do.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Dom, just caught up with the new journal, good luck mate, will be following with interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> its much lower than i was doing before yeah. much less dropsets, supersets and blah blah etc.
> 
> im not going to do superlow powerlifter volume though as you dont grow on that


Oh so the muscle I've added doesn't exist. Good good - as you were.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i guess not mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> its much lower than i was doing before yeah. much less dropsets, supersets and blah blah etc.
> 
> im not going to do superlow powerlifter volume though as you dont grow on that


Dom what a complete load of **** mate! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with the cycle Dom, hope it works out better for you than the last one


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

only joking dshana. was just trying to ruffle some feathers as im bored and want to start a argument lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> only joking dshana. was just trying to ruffle some feathers as im bored and want to start a argument lol


I guessed that was the plan mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Powerlifting lol?

Yeah moving on:lol:

Nice one Dom, good amount of gear that is though, definately will need clomid IMO, just to be sure.

Get some more pics up on FB, oh I'll be messaging you soon on there actually, need your expertise on something:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes please do mate 

today ill train shoulders calfs and bis ina bit.

dbol is going well im loooking fuller. ill prob up dose to 40mg next week though and stay on that for 4-6weeks.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh and i may use some hcg when time comes for pct but that wont be for another few months lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dom has man'd up


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

eh?

shoulders calfs and bis yesterday.

good session. went up to 110kg on smith front press for 8reps (counterweighted so unsure of total weight)

jabbed this morning.

sat and sun off, but may do some light cardio and ab work today for 30mins.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck mate, will keep eye on this :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good weight for 8 dominator

I think dan means you have manned up because youve lowered the volume,cut back on flashy drop/super sets and are jabbing without a care now:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i still **** myself every jab with the thoghts of abcesses  but fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Good weight for 8 dominator
> 
> I think dan means you have manned up because youve lowered the volume,cut back on flashy drop/super sets and are jabbing without a care now:thumb:


Indeed


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry for lack of updates.

monday - chest + bis

incline db press - up to 50kg dbs for 8reps

flat smith press - up to 140kg? for 8 reps (counterwieghted so not sure of weight)

inc db flys - up to 30kg dbs for 10

then few sets of dips

bis

barbell curl - up to 65kg for 10reps

cable curl - duno, stack +10kg for 10

few preacher machine curls

tuesday

trained legs, not a very good session though unfortunately

leg extensions - up to 210kg (got a new machine in plate loaded, very good machine as all other machines ive ever used i can stack for atleast 20reps)

hacksquats - up to 3.5plates a side for 8reps

leg press - didnt go heavy today, only up to 7plates a side

lying ham curls - stacked

standing ham curls - up to 45kg for 10reps a side

then couple of db stiff leg deads and some light calf work

weds - going to do some light 20min cardio bike ina sec and some grip work

well 1.5 weeks in of cycle. and im back up to just over 18stone, started on 17.5st, but this may be muscle memory as ive been up to 18.5st naturally before. but im lower bodyfat this time so thats good.

dbol is at 40mg a day. might run this for 5-6 weeks. not sure yet, depends how much i got.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Any pict.. no silly me :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work on the weight gain dom  ,no pressure mate but even one pic would do,who gives a fcuk if some folk dont like you


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

gaining well mate keep it up


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just weighed in the heaviest ive ever been. 119kg/262lbs.

just started week 4.

unsure of keeping the 40mg dbol for 4 weeks or continue on to 5 or 6 weeeks?

thoughts people


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

6-8 weeks mate for dbol. if ure gaining why stop things


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

true. cheers mate.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> just weighed in the heaviest ive ever been. *119kg/262lbs*.
> 
> just started week 4.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Would keep the Dbol until it starts to affect your appetite.

Good weight gain.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my cousin is about this week so im going to try and get some pics done. unsure if i will post on here though or facebook. but ill let you know.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Why would you not post them here???

You're keen on stating your weight and lifts. Plenty posts saying your at decent bodyfat. So you should be proud of your achievements.

Why not post up pics to back it up and show what you've been bustin your ass for years to achieve.

Really dont get journals with no pics. I could start on saying i can dl 300kg and weight 200lbs at 5%. Dont mean sh!t without pics. See what i mean.

I kinda get the feeling your embarrassed about somethin mate, or your posting pi$h about your stats. If not you'd surely be keen to show off the mass you've built???


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

kawikid said:


> Why would you not post them here???
> 
> You're keen on stating your weight and lifts. Plenty posts saying your at decent bodyfat. So you should be proud of your achievements.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Just to point out Dom.... i know how things can read different to how you would say them.... so not calling you out here or anything.

Just saying, from your posts to newbies you post like your proud of the weight you gained, so it would be natural to show it off imo? This is the bit i dont get. I see it like you should be very proud, but then then when it come to it, it seems like your not???

TBH i'm pretty keen to see pics of you (in a totally non **** way)

Anyway, psycho analysis over. lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you dont post em in here dont pm me for anything every again


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> just weighed in the heaviest ive ever been. 119kg/262lbs.
> 
> just started week 4.
> 
> ...


BOOM :thumbup1:

Noticed much of a strength improvement yet?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ye strength is up. i quite easily rowed 160kg for 6 reps the other day and handled the 55kg dumbells for flat presses with ease.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good lifting mate,160 for 6 is fcuking heavy mate,same as me infact


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my form is p1ss poor though lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mines not great either!:lol:dorian style!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> ye strength is up. i quite easily rowed 160kg for 6 reps the other day and handled the 55kg dumbells for flat presses with ease.


What were you doing pre-cycle?

How many jabs in so far?

Pleased you're seeing results quickly this time :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

yoohoo?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> if you dont post em in here dont pm me for anything every again


 :lol: Glad to see it's going well for you this time dominic!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry. hit 120kg the other day. got 2 more weeks on the dbol then coming off.

didnt manage to get any pics done, and im at uni for next 6 weeks so wont be getting any done till im back in london. but ill definitely have some up then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

I will send you my old phone, and USB connection to put them on the comp if you want?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is about pics tbh, if you don't like, don't read.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nearly 19stone! :thumb :hows strength and measurements?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tbh i will get pics up but im not in a rush. if you know me im on facebook and i have a picture on there if you want to have a ****.

but i will get pics done, but i can only do it with my cousins phone as it has a camera and usb.

anyway. um let me just measure quick dshana:

fatceps = 19"

chest = 46"

upper leg = 28.5"

calf = 19"


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about pics tbh, if you don't like, don't read.


Was taking the pish dear :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good arm and leg size mate! :thumbup1:

I reckon your chest will be bigger than 46 though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> I reckon your chest will be bigger than 46 though!


x2


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

haha i reckoned my chest would too, it looks big but **** knows lol.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you getting waist and chest mixed up?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

could be mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you want pictures done just say.

I'd be amazed if your chest truly is 46" as that's only a slight bit bigger than me and you have 5" on my arms and about 2" on my legs.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you chest can't be 46 lol i was fat 16 stone back in the days i had 44 chest .. lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dom my chest is 50, there's no way yours is 46.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol maybe im measuring wrong, i cant pull the tape up properly to measure but i doubt its over 50.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

M_at said:


> *If you want pictures done just say*.
> 
> I'd be amazed if your chest truly is 46" as that's only a slight bit bigger than me and you have 5" on my arms and about 2" on my legs.


is that a date:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

No it's a proper offer to take photos for you to use as reference or to post or whatever.

I'll take whatever photos you want, try to get the lighting right and will to to be as consistent as possible as I was with the photos in my journal.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

right. cycle is going well thus far. but im stuck at 119kg for the past 3 weeks which is a bit annoying :<

just came off the dbol last week (was on it for 6 weeks at 40mg) and strength has slightly dipped, but the test+deca should be coming into play now. looking forward to tryign tbol at 80mg a day at the end of my cycle too


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bout time you updated dom


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im a bit confused. had a great legs+bis workout, strength up. i stood on the same scales that i weighed myself last week at 119kg, and it read 109kg :/ wtf, could i have lost 10kg in 4 days eventhough im eating and resting more lol? im guessing the scales are broken lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Are they decent scales mate?

Weight can fluctuate daily due to water, but usually only up to 7lbs or so in my experience, 20lbs a massive difference.

Have a look in the mirror, for me that is a better judge than weight about how a cycle/training is going.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

right i dont know how to upload photos but ive sent them to my brother to sort it out. but one in my avvy is new. dont know if im different from a year ago but ohwell lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ps. my camera on phone is crap but its all i got.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking big and decent body fat in the avvy mate MASSIVE improvement over the other picture i have seen of you.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking big mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers guys. i cant even zoom on this phone. so im going to have to try and stand closer to the mirror next time. some more should be up by tomorrow as ive sent them to my brother to upload onto a website link or something.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dom is superheavy .. looking good mate. shows you got nothing to hide mate. well done


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If you weight ain't moving up eat more Big D!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking wide as fcuk dom,looking fairly lean from what i can see too mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my body doesnt put fat on really. my metabolism is crazy. im eating 5 chicken+rice meals a day (about 200g chicken + 100g rice) and drinking 4 liquid meals (3 are 100g oats and 60g whey, and one is 80g maltodextrin and 60g whey) lol.

i can loose weight very quick to, its hard for me to put it on


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> my body doesnt put fat on really. my metabolism is crazy. im eating 5 chicken+rice meals a day (about 200g chicken + 100g rice) and drinking 4 liquid meals (3 are 100g oats and 60g whey, and one is 80g maltodextrin and 60g whey) lol.
> 
> i can loose weight very quick to, its hard for me to put it on


Dont look like weight is that hard to put on :whistling: Looking large in avvy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Avvy looks great mate, agree with the other comments, far better than the last one... making some good gains there bud...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> my body doesnt put fat on really. my metabolism is crazy. im eating 5 chicken+rice meals a day (about 200g chicken + 100g rice) and drinking 4 liquid meals (3 are 100g oats and 60g whey, and one is 80g maltodextrin and 60g whey) lol.
> 
> i can loose weight very quick to, its hard for me to put it on


More carbs if you can manage it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nearly 1000g carbs? :/ ill try lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dom you might explode lol eating all that carb ..


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

was a fatty natty...bit of test and BAM!!... Doms a lean mean machine :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lmfao. bring on the tren  next cycle


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lmfao. bring on the tren  next cycle


Tren rocks :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wish i did it this cycle. but i got time  going to try and stay off 3 months after this


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lookin big in avvy m8. Nice one. I'll give you some reps ha.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry for lack of updates.

into week 9 now. had a bad jab on saturday, blend ****loads out of my quad. so ive had terrible PIP ever since  usually i have only for one day. had an exam today, went ok. supposed to train legs tonight but theres no way thats happening so im going to train shoulders and bis, then ill try and do legs tomorrow, and if not thursday.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have never did a quad shot that didn't either hurt/swell up/heat up or bleed, I just don't think they work for me, good old glutes or delts I prefer.

I'm feeling your pain D!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best with your exams dominator!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this is the first bad pip ive had in my quad since the 1st one. hopefully will be ok so i can train legs tomorrow. i trained shoulders and bis tonight, was a good workout  nothing special as gym was packed but was good.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fingers crossed for ya dude! Looks like the cycles going well


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

decided to **** off training till friday and just eat **** loads of food. so on friday ill do legs, then ill do back and bis on saturday. a few days late out of my routine but ohwell. ill also change my jabbing day to sunday aswell.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> decided to **** off training till friday and just eat **** loads of food. so on friday ill do legs, then ill do back and bis on saturday. a few days late out of my routine but ohwell. ill also change my jabbing day to sunday aswell.


Same here mate, should have been chest today but just decided to do some painting today and tomorrow instead.

Then gym Friday along with more painting, then gym Saturday morning followed by some plastering, busy days.

I think I should stock up on the Relentless!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pretty sure i have nerve damage or something in my right quad. jabbed last satruday, bad pip all week couldnt walk, was getting better ysterday, trained legs today and it went off on one again. if its not better by next week im going to go hospital and explain what i did and say i cant walk properly and see if i can have a ultrasound or something.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Man up:lol:haha you will be fine mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

but im a baby :< and its ruining my training. my leg training today was not good :<


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:wink:just messing mate


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

dont think you'll need a doc...I had awful pip for about a week once...every time I walked it felt like I was being stabbed...but it went...as will yours.

didnt even know you had a journal mate...dont know how I missed it..I'll go back and have a read through :stuart:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nothing interresting lol :stuart:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> but im a baby :< and its ruining my training. my leg training today was not good :<


Chin up soldier, no point having a cry about it just suck up the pain and promise yourself the next session will be better. :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hopefully  jab today went well though, will find out tomorrow properly though lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

BigDom86 said:



> one thing, i took 30mg dbol with 200mg caffeine a couple hours before my workout, had a banging headache all day. bp was fine, 120/70ish. pulse was up all day at about 80-90 :/
> 
> so thinking wehther to split the dbol dose? or try 30mg all in one go again and leave out the caffeine as i think im sensitive to it.


more chance of the headache being to do with the caffeine then the dbol imo


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> pretty sure i have nerve damage or something in my right quad. jabbed last satruday, bad pip all week couldnt walk, was getting better ysterday, trained legs today and it went off on one again. if its not better by next week im going to go hospital and explain what i did and say i cant walk properly and see if i can have a ultrasound or something.


if it dont look as bad as mine stop crying about it, mine was agoiny and looked like i was kicked by a horse for about 5 weeks.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ps cant beelieve you didnt tell me you had a new journal d1ck!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this jorunal has been here about 2 months knob cheese


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

What I'm exsppected to find it on my own???

And like it only on page 9, mine grows by that each day, not very popular r u.

Pmsl


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How are the jabs going mate?

Any more adverse effects?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

weird thing is. first 6 or so jabs i had no problems really, no PIP etc. since the 7th or 8th its where ive been getting bag PIP :/ duno whats going on lol. but training legs after my last jab worked well cheers


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> weird thing is. first 6 or so jabs i had no problems really, no PIP etc. since the 7th or 8th its where ive been getting bag PIP :/ duno whats going on lol. but training legs after my last jab worked well cheers


what sites you using?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

only quads. one week left, one week right.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> only quads. one week left, one week right.


maybe worth trying other sites, i definatley believe in the importance of site rotation. glutes are easy or delts?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no way i could do glutes. il give delts a try next cycle. i just like using both hands


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i bet you do :laugh:, fair enough mate, glutes are actually **** easy but delts are good. so just catching up on this, whats your gains like thus far?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

in first 6 weeks on dbol i gained like 6-7kg lol. then within a week i dropped 5kg. im into week 10 now. so far ive gained about 2-3kg and lost fat. i look much bigger but not much difference on the scales. i dont expect weight to shoot up though as im near 19stone anyway. got 2 more weeks with the deca. then going to run the test for another 3 or 4 weeks and use tbol for last 6 weeks to bridge into pct  then a few months off then going to give tren a go with test


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i hate glute shots.

delts great

biceps great

quads great

im going to try pecs next i think.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

tren day is saturday finished my 10 weeks of deca goona have like 5 - 10 weeks on tren now.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> in first 6 weeks on dbol i gained like 6-7kg lol. then within a week i dropped 5kg. im into week 10 now. so far ive gained about 2-3kg and lost fat. i look much bigger but not much difference on the scales. i dont expect weight to shoot up though as im near 19stone anyway. got 2 more weeks with the deca. then going to run the test for another 3 or 4 weeks and use tbol for last 6 weeks to bridge into pct  then a few months off then going to give tren a go with test


Boom that sounds good mate :thumb: you can't expect much weight gain .. you r a big man already but as long as you have seen improvement in your physique that's what it counts. glute shot is **** easy :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

he cant reach round to wipe his own ass let alone hold a needle steady..

maybe i can help


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

d4ead used to glute "jab" me, i was a bit concerned when he told me to put both hands on the table and not to look back though:confused1: :w00t:  :crying: :surrender: :drool: :wub:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

both hand on table lollllllllllllllll JOKES i can imagine you thinking WTF


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

to be honest i asked him to put both his hands on my cock, but i think he chose to mishear me pmsl


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> in first 6 weeks on dbol i gained like 6-7kg lol. then within a week i dropped 5kg. im into week 10 now. so far ive gained about 2-3kg and lost fat. i look much bigger but not much difference on the scales. i dont expect weight to shoot up though as im near 19stone anyway. got 2 more weeks with the deca. then going to run the test for another 3 or 4 weeks and use tbol for last 6 weeks to bridge into pct  then a few months off then going to give tren a go with test


hmmmmm, very odd results tbh...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

ive only ever used glutes :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im glad i dont look at scales it would only depress and confuse me more then i normaly am anyway.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

but dan whatever happened to site rotation???


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> hmmmmm, very odd results tbh...


explain please


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> explain please


well similar thing happened to my mate, same gear, lab ect, good gains on dbol then after he stopped dbol, lot of weight (water mind) dropped off, and gains slowed. yet over winter when i ran deca/dbol/test i stayed same weight after dbol was dropped and continued to add weight. i personally would have just expected more than a 3kg gain tbh...i know your naturally a big guy and have leaned out which is good but still...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah tbh, i reckon the orals are great but the injectables who knows. but im definitely bigger so im happy thus far  . next cycle im going to give some BDeu, GB or SL a go and see if any different to naughty lab


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my friend has just started the exact same cycle as me and put on a stone in a couple weeks (same gear too) so willl be interesting to see if we have a different results as were similar build


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah tbh, i reckon the orals are great but the injectables who knows. but im definitely bigger so im happy thus far  . next cycle im going to give some BDeu, GB or SL a go and see if any different to naughty lab


Try pharma.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

na pharma is too much oil. cant be ****d to be injecting ml's and ml's


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my mate uses pharma gear. so will be interested to see what he thinks


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan said:


> Try pharma.





BigDom86 said:


> na pharma is too much oil. cant be ****d to be injecting ml's and ml's


plus the good stuff dont come in pharma


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> na pharma is too much oil. cant be ****d to be injecting ml's and ml's


You do talk some **** sometimes :laugh: at least it works.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you have got something from the cycle Dom 

Still eating well?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

5 meals - 100g rice, veggies, and 250 meat (chicken usually)

3 meals - 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 tablespoon, 500ml semi milk

1 meal pwo - 80-100g malto, 2 scoop whey

about 5L water a day


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 5 meals - 100g rice, veggies, and 250 meat (chicken usually)
> 
> 3 meals - 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 tablespoon, 500ml semi milk
> 
> ...


only adjustment id make is that, imo, unless your using slin dont know why you would want that in there?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not? its worked out for me so far. i was led to believe fast acting carbs are best pwo, insulin spike, muscle saturation and what not..? no?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why not? its worked out for me so far. i was led to believe fast acting carbs are best pwo, insulin spike, muscle saturation and what not..? no?


ignore me mate, im talking sh*t


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been on pharma sus for like 4 months now, ill be switching to british dragon sus when my pharma runs out, ill b really intersted to see if I notice much difference.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my avvy pic is at the beginning of my 1st cycle mate (about 4-5 weeks in), so basically natural there. ill try dig up some other pics, im the same weight ish as i was natural just lost some fat and put on some muscle


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

right thought id update of where i am. im sitting at a comfortable 117kg and lost bodyfat so im happy with cycle, only put on 2-3kg but pretty sure all lean so thats good.

came off deca 3 weeks ago. been on test only past 2 weeks, running 80mg tbol for 6 weeks up to pct, going to run hcg from week 5.

training and diet updates:

-diet has gone to **** past few weeks, im always tired, no appetite, feel ill etc. so im run down, some days im only eating 2 solid meals

-training is going ok, strongest ive ever been but im loosing interest tbh so im going to have a couple weeks of lighter weight higher reps soon as ive been going heavy for a long time


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

havent updated in a while.

3 weeks into the tbol and been feeling like sh1t. took the weekend off tbol, considering trying it again from tomorrow to see if i can do the full 6 weeks, if not then ohwell.

weight has plumetted due to loss of appetite, down to about 112kg now from my heaviest which was 119-120kg so lost alot of weight.

im coming off now and doing a pct. ive decided to be more relaxed about training and eating so im going to drop down to 17st probably. and ill stay off till october/november time where i may try test + tren.

considering having 6months to a year off training and starting again, but we will see.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> havent updated in a while.
> 
> 3 weeks into the tbol and been feeling like sh1t. took the weekend off tbol, considering trying it again from tomorrow to see if i can do the full 6 weeks, if not then ohwell.
> 
> ...


u sound how i feel lately but ive just finished my cycle now doing pct feel weak and no energy sure this will go in a few weeks im just gonna work through it.why dont u take a week or 2 off and im sure u will be itching to get back in the gym in no time:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok ive dropped down to 17 stone, from my highest 19 stone.

i sort of did this on purpose by dropping carbs down a bit in my meals, but now im actually quite depressed with how i look as i preferred the fulness i had before, i look really flat now. into 2nd week of pct right now. going to still train etc but i wont be so anal about everything.

im looking into peptides a bit to try and brigde the gap for me mentally now but its all so confusing and expensive 

planning my 2nd cycle for november where ill be trying tren alongside some test and dbol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive been told i look better by girls i know, but every single person in the gym reckons i look crap now, lost so much size. think ill just bang the carbs back up again and blow up again lol.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ive been told i look better by girls i know, but every single person in the gym reckons i look crap now, lost so much size. think ill just bang the carbs back up again and blow up again lol.


Same happens to me when I get rid of carbs, go so flat, and weight drops, just don't enjoy the look tbh! I'd rather have a little fat on me and maintain the cut look..

also mate just wondering, if you are doing cycles consecutively... have you not considered blast cruise ?

to save on both the toxicity and price of pct meds ?

and the sh!tty feeling too!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lost a bit of strength, not too much though. ohwell ill just maintain until november 

well ive only done 1 proper cycle so far so thort it would be best to come off and do this hcg pct business lol.

everyone seems to be blast crusing now so i wish i just cruised. i think after my next cycle i will cruise for sure but im only 23 and i dont want to have to rely on gear to get bigger and keep it but im guessing im going to have to. this is the reason im trying to be conservative as i read alot of journals and guys taking gh, slin, this and that and its just too much drugs relied on i guess. but ill have to reevaluate my stance on that


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lost a bit of strength, not too much though. ohwell ill just maintain until november
> 
> well ive only done 1 proper cycle so far so thort it would be best to come off and do this hcg pct business lol.
> 
> everyone seems to be blast crusing now so i wish i just cruised. i think after my next cycle i will cruise for sure but im only 23 and i dont want to have to rely on gear to get bigger and keep it but im guessing im going to have to. this is the reason im trying to be conservative as i read alot of journals and guys taking gh, slin, this and that and its just too much drugs relied on i guess. but ill have to reevaluate my stance on that


I see that, but if doing blast cruise, you can go down to pretty much natty test levels, and shoot hcg to keep the testes going, with out all the emotional highs and lows of pct. and the toxicity, then do one large pct say once a year/18months, and have a good 3-4months off..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know what you mean mate. definitely considering it for next one definitely. it seems the way to go nowadays tbh


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> I see that, but if doing blast cruise, you can go down to pretty much natty test levels, and shoot hcg to keep the testes going, with out all the emotional highs and lows of pct. and the toxicity, then do one large pct say once a year/18months, and have a good 3-4months off..


Just because you are keeping ure testes producing test using hcg while lowering the dose doesnt gaurantee anything.

3/4 months off will very much likely not be enough time to recover after an 18 month cycle.

I will find out next week. have been on for around 14 months and have now been off around 11 so will see what my bloods say next thursday. doubt i will be recoverd but feel fine and strength is starting to actualy go up so not all bad altho i have had some emotional days etc in strange ways.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hilly are u using all the peptides etc when "off" aswell? im thinking im going to have to look into this in the near future


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I used growth mon-fri and ghrp6 on a weekend. i also did a 20 days run of igf at 50mcg everyday in the initial weeks as its been shown to help with recovery. wether it did or not i will find outnext week


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

but are you going to be completely clean? as in no peptides or AAS for a substantial amount of time. this is what im most interested in, as most guys who come off AAS still use peptides etc so just wondering how much it helps as im thinking of just picking up some ghrp6 to run solo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i am now totally clean 100% and have been 2 weeks and will be for the next few weeks. ive cut everything including creatine out mate just multi vits and aminos currently. let my body detox. im going to do a fast and maybe get a colonic detox done to totally clean my system out ready for a big growth spirt


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> well i am now totally clean 100% and have been 2 weeks and will be for the next few weeks. ive cut everything including creatine out mate just multi vits and aminos currently. let my body detox. im going to do a fast and maybe get a colonic detox done to totally clean my system out ready for a big growth spirt


Colonic irrigation? :whistling: :lol:


----------

